# Look at my purty pink traincase! *And MAC haul*



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, I'm pretty proud of it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





https://www.t-mobilepictures.com/pho...qe  ur9bwncba8
It looks more babyish cotton candy colored, the lighting sucks. :[

And my most recent haul:

https://www.t-mobilepictures.com/pho...kt  m9yy101rvt

Subculture Lip Liner
Select Cover up
Glissade MSF
Studio Fix Powder
French Grey e/s
Underage lipglass
Trace Gold blush
168 brush

Sorry the pic's colors are a little funky!


----------



## juli (Jan 6, 2007)

Love the pink traincase! pretty cute!  your glissade looks diff. from others (maybe the lighting). I know many people were disappointed by not having enough veining in it.  

Have fun with ur new stuff!


----------



## n_c (Jan 6, 2007)

cute case


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jan 6, 2007)

I like the case.  Pink rocks!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 6, 2007)

Is that a Caboodles case? It's cute.


----------



## Twinkz (Jan 8, 2007)

i looove that case!!


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 8, 2007)

i love that pink case!! adorable.


----------



## Sprout (Jan 13, 2007)

Where'd you get that case, it's adorable!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice haul and I love the case!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

what a gorgeous traincase, i cant wait to see pics with it all filled up


----------

